

Programming Control Flow Style Survey - blt
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/MSDK23W

======
blt
I created this survey after realizing that I had no quantitative way to
validate or invalidate a statement like "Most programmers use multiple points
of exit in functions."

Feedback on the question design is welcome. Feel free to repost to other
programming communities.

